# Average salary for this job?



## Helpful Dan (Jul 6, 2009)

My brother in law is moving to Malaga (he's spanish) and has a job offer from an insurance company in malaga (not sure which one, they have a big high rise in the city - which probably doesn't narrow it down). It will be in sales. He knows 7 languages and had a govt job before this.

What should be expect pay wise? Do you negotiate your salary or take what you can get? He's 26 with no experience in insurance or sales. But he is smart and personable. 

In my research based on average salaries 1,200 euros a month seems like a good guess. But most of that information seemed outdated.

Thanks!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

A Spaniard who speaks 7 languages? ¡Impresioante! 

I'd have thought 1200 - 1500 euros per month. Not much is it!


----------

